# Tomorrow's stealthy (AIP) subs could sink America's Navy (article)



## CougarKing (24 Aug 2014)

For those still not yet aware of the threat posed by AIP subs...

Daily Beast



> *Tomorrow’s Stealthy Subs Could Sink America’s Navy*
> 
> The U.S. military is relying on sub-hunting tech that’s decades old. Meanwhile, the targets they’re trying to find are getting quieter and more invisible by the day.
> 
> ...


----------

